# Do you crave being phiscally close to someone?



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I was just wondering if you ever just a craving be close to someone, put your arm around them, snuggle, etc. 
I know I do, typically after I've done that, almost like an addiction that doesn't get fed, lol

So lets discuss it and see where branch out to, shall we?

P. S. can someone fix the title to "*Do you ever crave being physically close to someone?" 
*x_X


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I want it but I'm also afraid of it because it can cause me to be really emotionally vulnerable... :sad:

I know i often come across as a logical hardass on here but the truth is I'm easily crushed by even little things if I let myself be too vulnerable.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> I want it but I'm also afraid of it because it can cause me to be really emotionally vulnerable... :sad:
> 
> I know i often come across as a logical hardass on here but the truth is I'm easily crushed by even little things if I let myself be too vulnerable.


I know how that is, I'm pretty standoffish. you pretty much have to initiate the touching, and even then, I'm just now getting comfortable being that close to people, (well, girls actually). I feel the emotional value later on, in the moment I'm more afraid of being a creeper, or general inappropriateness.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

No. I don't crave being physically close to anyone, but perhaps that has to do with the fact that I distance myself from others. But I can understand how that closeness appeals to others.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I seriously think I am glorifying it, but it's nice to dream. so things like snuggling and hugging give you the willies, Gorihay?


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a very touchy feely person, so yes, I always enjoy physical touch... I love giving hugs. <3

But I ESPECIALLY long for physical touch because the relationship I'm in right now is currently long distance. I can't even hold hands with him, let alone anything on the more.. intimate side. Just the idea of hugging him sounds so lovely... ~.~ I long for it very much.

So, the only physical touch I actually CRAVE is that of my significant other.. I don't "crave" it from anyone else, but I do very much enjoy it. :3


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Only for the right person. It would creep me out to be touched by just anyone.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Kitten said:


> I'm a very touchy feely person, so yes, I always enjoy physical touch... I love giving hugs. <3
> 
> But I ESPECIALLY long for physical touch because the relationship I'm in right now is currently long distance. I can't even hold hands with him, let alone anything on the more.. intimate side. Just the idea of hugging him sounds so lovely... ~.~ I long for it very much.
> 
> So, the only physical touch I actually CRAVE is that of my significant other.. I don't "crave" it from anyone else, but I do very much enjoy it. :3





Blue Butterfly said:


> Only for the right person. It would creep me out to be touched by just anyone.


I guess I'm just a touch whore, lol :crazy:
I don't crave it from anyone either, I would definitely decline it from a 40yr overweight male construction, and be creeped out as well. but, if I think look nice enough, I don't mind. I've done the free hug thing before, but I prefer them from friends. well certain friends, well idk, lol. I guess it enjoy it most if it's quality, quality friendship, and a quality hug/touch/what have you, roud:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes I do crave it though. But I had rather not have it ever than to be touched be a creepy person.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

If it is somebody I know very well then I sometimes feel like giving them a hug. Cuddling I only do with significant others. I never really liked sleepovers with friends and stuff like that when I was in school. You can get a lot of talking done deep into the night but the increased physical contact was kind of off-ish for me.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Quin Sabe said:


> I seriously think I am glorifying it, but it's nice to dream. so things like snuggling and hugging give you the willies, Gorihay?


No, I know I'd like it if I was with the right person. I just don't crave it or seek it out. But sometimes I do freak out if people try to get too close to me.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I crave it with someone who's special to me, though it can feel nice if it's just casual or friendly, but I would prefer it with someone special to me. Even though I crave it, it's not something I seek out at all. I just go hungry so to speak.
I'm very sensitive to touch in general so it can sometimes be overwhelming even when it's enjoyable.


----------



## LilyFlower09 (Mar 11, 2010)

I've had a craving to kiss, and hug someone before when I was with my past crushes. I would always go 'hungry' because most of the time it wasn't okay to do so with people that just saw me as a friend.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

I frequently crave physical contact. I like it a lot. It makes me feel emotionally and physically good.

But I don't crave it with just anybody.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Ha! fools I am almost awake.

I would think the answer is yes we all like to cuddle someone. Which is why i have the two most wasted kittys in the galatic universe and some mashed up pillows

Goodpost OP me agrees 
PS we can tell from reading it its true meaning worry not over titles 

as i scanned everyone esles reply

raises an interesting question

Do we cuddle almost anyone or do we await that who is special...although this is surely the loneliest of paths

Oi wicked dont get all sentimentul...

totters of to plunder and pillage


----------



## vENOMIZEd (Feb 20, 2010)

No. I don't crave being physically close to anyone... maybe when I find the right person this changes.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Sometimes, others I hate it - people being over attentive. If you try and be close and touchy feely when I don't want it if I'm grumpy enough I'll probably punch you lightly, or squirm alot.

Being held can be comforting.

I probably would hug people quite alot if I wasn't overly self-conscious about sudden shows of intimacy, and plagued with worrying that they didn't want it. Plus I'd fear for making people think hugging was something I always wlecomed.


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

I wanna snuggle with a gal while watching _WALL-E!_ :crazy: Gimme some squee, baby! *;3*


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I have fantasies about it all the time but it always seems kind of... disappointing when it actually happens. In the past I used to think it was expected of me in relationships and that I wanted it but I found out quickly that I wasn't that bothered unless there was some kind of emotion attached to it.

Having said that, there are times I really love it. If someone hugs me in quite a soft but genuine way then it makes me feel fantastic, provided I know them and they mean something to me. I do love comforting people though so I like hugging in the 'protecting' manner I guess. I don't know if that's weird or not... :blushed:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

The problem with NF's is that we can't feel close to everyone. We love everyone but only very special people do we let in.


----------

